# Болит спина. Помогите понять описание МРТ позвоночника!



## Koteev (26 Окт 2021)

Добрый день!

Прошу уважаемых неврологов и нейрохирургов прокомментировать описание МРТ 3х отделов позвоночника. Годами болит спина - то сильно, то не очень, обычно в пояснице!, реже в грудном отделе. Какое оптимальное объективное лечение или действия мне необходимы и стоит ли мне бояться и переживать от того, что там "понаписали"?

МРТ: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5JmS/d2bKCTUiG

Заранее большое и почтительное СПАСИБО за подробный ответ!


----------



## La murr (26 Окт 2021)

@Koteev, Василий, здравствуйте! 
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

